

1/2 second of trading on Johnson & Johnson stock - drippingfist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=rB5jJuMP84E&hd=1

======
nhm
I know very little about High Frequency Trading. How much can the price of a
stock change in half a second? Is this just lots of tiny scale trades?

